Ask HN: BLE beacon is still a thing? - gbugniot
======
joshe
It does seem quiet. Did a project with them 2 years ago and I'd love to hear
what the state of the art is.

Some quick googling and wikipedia reading doesn't show any recent updates
especially from android and ios, anybody know the current state of the field?

Or is it good enough and they don't need to rev it?

------
coralreef
iBeacons was supposed to be the next indoor GPS

------
ed_at_work
Yes. /thread.

